# Remember the Spiral Hat? I did it!



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

I was so pleased to have figured out this pattern and have a nice hat as the result. Has anyone else made it? Thanks for the pattern - not sure who posted it originally.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is brilliant. I've never seen that pattern before!! x


----------



## tronald45 (Jul 12, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

That looks so cosy.

I'll be making one.

It is over 30degs here today but the time to wear one will be here before we know it.


----------



## sandie (Mar 9, 2011)

I love it. May I have a copy of the pattern, if you are able to share.

God Bless
Sandie


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

marvellous hat. I love it and the colour you chose. your lovely cat looks so much like my lovely girl Willow. We lost her after Christmas suddenly. She was l7 years old.


----------



## wendy ann (May 20, 2011)

could you please send me the pattern if your able too. I would like to do some for grandkids christmas gifts. THANKS!


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Nice hat.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I just googled spiral hat Knitting Paradise and there it was


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

cute hat thanks


----------



## nymboida (Mar 20, 2011)

elmajo said:


> I was so pleased to have figured out this pattern and have a nice hat as the result. Has anyone else made it? Thanks for the pattern - not sure who posted it originally.


well made......congrats to you!!!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done! Thanks for the pattern; I missed it back in April.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## gayeann (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting the pattern. Years ago Elizabeth Zimmerman had one very similar called a Dairy Queen hat and I knitted 13 for my Brownie troop. I know that at least one of them survived to be worn by one of my Brownie's daughters!!! Nothing like acrylic to live on.

By the way, I am Gaye Ann and I live in Guntersville, Al, at the southernmost tip o the Tn River. We have a 69,000 acre lake that offers fabulous bass fishing here and it is a lovely place to live....and knit. smiles ..and hugs


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

Is the pattern for the hat something you can send on this site? Would love to try it. Hard????


----------



## jfgbrown (May 21, 2011)

I don't know how to private email you but here is my address. I would love the pattern, you did great. LOVE it!
thanks in advance.


----------



## patwollin (Feb 26, 2011)

AWESOME!! Can't wait to make one myself!! Thanks for posting the pattern again!!


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Adorable! Thanks, elmajo, for posting the pattern.


----------



## gayeann (Jul 17, 2011)

By the way, the Spiral Hat you made it absolutely beautiful and I love whe way photographed it. Maybe it should be on a magazine cover! Thank you for sharing and thank you to the nice person who went back and found the pattern to post also...hugs and smiles.. gaye ann


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

where is the hat pattern posted???


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

I made a copy of this fantastic pattern from a beautiful book & have yet to make it. Thank you for showing me how it turns out ~ I love it & your color is great.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very nice. I love the color. Thx for posting pattern.


----------



## Krissyb1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Phyllis: It is on page 1.


----------



## judyzazu (Apr 4, 2011)

I love your hat!!!!! Thank you so much for putting the original instructions on for us to have!!(((((hugs)))))


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Could you please give me the pattern? Thanks.


----------



## Justme (May 11, 2011)

great work and a nice color. May I have the pattern please if you can share


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi, wonderful job and it looks great.

May I have the patter would be nicce to add to my cherity collection I am knitting. Never enough hats

Thank you so much if you could

tjb2


----------



## Charlene M (May 10, 2011)

Beautifully done


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Phyllis and jf...

send me your email address and I will send it immediately. I have it in email as a pattern...


----------



## 5nephi (Jan 21, 2011)

When I saw your hat my jaw dropped in amazement !! What an awsome project. You rock !!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Great hat. I just began my winter patterns and looking for new ideas. This one looks perfect. Great job. What yarn did you use. It has such a nice bulky, cushy look to it.

Nicely done.


----------



## MaryE. (Feb 16, 2011)

Just a gentle reminder to NOT publish any personal info, including emails. You are leaving yourself open to all sorts of bad people with bad intentions.
Take a look at this thread on the forum: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19250-1.html
If you don't know how to post a PM, ask. Don't publish your email, ever.
For a PM, click on the user name in the left hand box. It will take you to a profile page. On the profile page, it's a few line down and says private message in bold blue.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I have her pattern in an email... send private message and I will send it on if you are not sure how to add picture and pattern to an email. 

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks for info!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Phyllis....did you get it at private mail..... what is your address?


----------



## Star58 (Apr 6, 2011)

MaryE. said:


> Just a gentle reminder to NOT publish any personal info, including emails. You are leaving yourself open to all sorts of bad people with bad intentions.
> Take a look at this thread on the forum: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-19250-1.html
> If you don't know how to post a PM, ask. Don't publish your email, ever.
> For a PM, click on the user name in the left hand box. It will take you to a profile page. On the profile page, it's a few line down and says private message in bold blue.


AMEN to that! Be safe people.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Haven't seen this one before--how unique.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

You do gorgeous work and I would love to have the pattern to make one for my granddaughter. It gets mighty cold in New Jersey in the winter. Thank you so much for sharing.


DeeDee, your KP buddy


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Such a cute hat and I love the rich color. Thanks so much for pattern source. LOVE your kitty... Looks like mine!!


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Dear Mary,

Your advice has been noted and accepted. Thank you very much. I appreciate it.

DeeDee


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Awesome hat, well done


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks.... I saw your message after I had sent out a couple. 

I normally am very cautious about email (since I even have a prayer group - all of whom I protect and send mail by bcc).... I guess I just trusted knitters MORE! LOL

Appreciate your advice. 

A couple of people sent me messages in private mail!

MaryAnn


----------



## missyern (Jan 23, 2011)

Wonderful - Thanks for the PDF file. I had already cut and pasted but that was two items - the picture and the instructions. Thanks for combining them.


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Go to 1 in this page. elmjo has posted the pattern there.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

That is just the best hat pattern that I have seen yet. Oh next to the fish one and oh the cable one and oh I just have so much to do. If I made one of each of the hat patterns that I like I think I could put a hat on every man, woman and child in all of New York. 
Lots to do. Thanks for the post


----------



## MrsJanis678 (Jun 15, 2011)

I want to try it, too. Thanks for the pattern. Did you use a worsted weight yarn?


----------



## bcleveland (Mar 27, 2011)

elmajo said:


> I was so pleased to have figured out this pattern and have a nice hat as the result. Has anyone else made it? Thanks for the pattern - not sure who posted it originally.


That is so cute!


----------



## Bj. (May 1, 2011)

I love your kitty. She looks like my Midori... Lost her 3 yrs. ago at the age of 18. Sure do miss her. Love the hat, and the color is one of my favorites. ;-)


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Thank you for the Spiral Hat Pattern!!!!! I am going to make it,.....judy in oz


----------



## GrandparentingPlus.com (Jul 2, 2011)

Would love a copy, please

Thanks


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am going to try with Caron's Simply Soft yarn. Maybe double thickness (two skein's simultaneously)


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

I make a lot of hats and definitely want to make this one. Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, I'll be knitting this one up!


----------



## jan072 (Jan 22, 2011)

Great job, love the color.

Jan


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

I too would like the pattern, if possible! Thanks, Joanne


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Beautiful hat! I've not seen this one before. Great job!


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes, it is worsted weight. I used Caron Simply Soft. It is best to check the gauge - I think I might have added stitches to make it a little larger.


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you - That should be a help to many others. I can't take credit for the pattern as being mine - actually found it by Google search after it had been posted a while back. It has created a lot if interest and needles should be clicking with hats being made.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

elmajo said:


> I was so pleased to have figured out this pattern and have a nice hat as the result. Has anyone else made it? Thanks for the pattern - not sure who posted it originally.


Very nice, great job. I do remember the discussion about the spiral hat. I never did see the pattern though I did get a pattern for a spiral hat but it is not like yours. I do like yours.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

So cute! I have been thinking about knitting this for my nephew in white and red like a candy cane for Christmas. His Favorite color is 'bright candy cane red'


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd love to see a picture if you make it! Sounds like a cute idea.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

I make this pattern all the time, except I have never used only one color. I use leftover yarn and use 2 colors. It comes out like an ice cream twist.

If I can figure out how to use my new digital camera, I'll post some pictures.

It's a pattern from Caps for Kids. 
http://www.madisonknittersguild.org/patterns/SwirledSkiCap.pdf


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Fantastic DHeart - I'd love to see some pics of your hats.


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

I got it!


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

indus3232
You cast on 46 (or more to get proper size) 
K2 together once at beginning of row and increase 2 at end of row so you end up with the same number of stitches. 12 rows makes one pattern, then it is repeated again. 
It is knit flat and seamed when finished. Hope this helps. Once you get the hang of it, it will go quickly.


----------



## Nanakess (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## procrastin8or (Jul 1, 2011)

Here's a different spiral hat. It's a Plymouth Yarn Design. (It's a bit stretched out but still earns lots of compliments.) 
Also showing my first attempt at cabling. Pattern name is Coronet.


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice hats - I love them both. The spiral one is very much like the one posted earlier - but without the ribbing. Will have to look up that pattern as well. The sideways cable is a style I've been wanting to make. There goes more things on my list of things to do!!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

very unusual but lovely
juerobinson433


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

very unusual but lovely
juerobinson433


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

i had so much trouble with it
i put it away for a while. my pattern was more of a slouch
much bigger,i started over twice, got pattern out of Simple magazine???
it was written in plan english i do read well, but it seemed the pattern was on the inside
suggestions?


----------



## gangee (Jul 5, 2011)

I would love to have the pattern. Would love to make it for my granddaughter for Christmas. 
It is a very different and beautiful hat.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Elmajo - I am trying to go back to see which hat you are referring to! Is it the same Spiral Hat???????


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Meditation601- the first time I saw it posted was about April 6, 2011 by member Josheli. Her original posting had the pattern in Russian. I reposted the pattern on July 16. Hope this helps.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Elmajo.... I am looking at your directions and backtracking to see which hat these directions go with. You say "Cast on 46 stitches........

Are we still talking about the original Spiral Hat? I love this confusion at the beginning of the day!!!!!!! LOL

MaryAnn


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks........ I am going back......... In the meantime, I am knitting hats for my daughter-in-law's niece and nephew. She just came back from northern NY and said they wanted hats in their school colors. They are in about 4th or 5th grade.


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, duh! I understand.......... 

You knit multiple pieces flat and then attach them. 

Are provisional cast-on the same as crocheting a chain and then knitting from there?

Does anyone here ever buy yarn from Ebay? I have knit so much stuff for charity and I wondered about the Ebay yarn.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Mary E. THank you for the link to trasara. I am enjoying her dragon scale scarf pattern.

Your warning about personal info on the internet is well needed.

Carolyn


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you dheart. Carolyn


----------



## Ragdoll (Jan 21, 2011)

Fine work on the interesting hat. My tortie cat, Autumn Leaf, is a twin to yours. Torties really do have their own nutsy personalities.


----------



## phyllis516 (Mar 7, 2011)

This is beautiful! Would you mind sending pattern to me to: Thanks so much, Phyllis


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Please send me your email address in private mail and I will email this to you.... I have sent it to a lot of people.... I put elmajo's pattern into an email for my own use, since I am on satellite internet, and if I follow directions from here, it swallows up a lot of my fair access time!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

procrastin8or..... Do you share your pattern.... can you share it in private mail? I love it also!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am starting Row 8 of the Sunshine color in Caron Simply Soft. Goig to use Sunshine and Iris colors.....


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Elmajo... Am I correct in assuming that you make the desired number of flat panels and then assemble them with a three needle (kitchener join) to assemble it.... Right?


----------



## indus3232 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for your patience. Like a toddler learning to walk, I stumbled many times but got my steps right, exactly the way you have described!


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks,
Hope I can do it. Phyllis J


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Meditation601: sorry about late reply - I am work until evening. The hat is made in one complete section, just repeat the pattern until the right size. Then, I think it said to pick up something like 108 stitches on one edge to make the ribbing, after that it is joined in the back. Does that make sense? I don't have the pattern on my work computer. Elaine Yours sounds like it will be beautiful!


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

can someone help me with this hat pattern, i keep getting lost
it was in knit simple magazine


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Spiral Hat Pattern: 
I just went online and googled it again. This is the link. Is this easier for everyone to get it? Let me know if it works.
I am amazed at all the interest!
http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Love it. Where did you say you got the pattern?
Keep Me In Stitches


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice. I love the color and the cable type of stitch. Just a real treat to look at.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, ElMajo...I am always on the look-out for new hats and had searched, but didn't come up with that one. You made it so easy for us..it is now printed. Thank you so much. Hildy


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

You are most patient...and surely an angel... I am doing it continuously and it is working...... Making it in purple and gold (school colors) for my d-i-l's niece in NY State. Duh! So sorry I was so confused. May I blame it on being 79!!! Actually it is not difficult at all.... I have the concept down pat!!!!!!! Thank you again........... You are an angel!


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

COOL Nice job I never seen this before Sharp


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Can you provide pattern..... I don't have that magazine... it doesn't look as though it would be hard. 

do you know how to do the yo to create that lacy open portion? the rest appears to be knit or purl...


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

I have made several. They are really fun. My pattern is very easy


----------



## fibrefay (Mar 29, 2011)

Many thanks for the pattern. I love your work.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks a bunch, looks great, cant wait. phyllis


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing !!!


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

How unique! Can you share the pattern? Thanks!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Barbara......... elmajo has shown the pattern here ..... Go back to about pages 3 or 4 at this site

It is really easy once you begin doing it..........

if you send me your email address in private message, I will email it to you


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

I am working on one in two colors (school colors) for teenage family members.... it is gorgeous and really very easy once you grasp the concept....

MaryAnn


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks, I found it! Thank you so much!


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

Barbara...here is the URL which someone posted.....

http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf

Hope this helps....


----------



## Meditation601 (Feb 23, 2011)

once you realize that the knit 2 together at one end and the M1 (make a stitch) at the other end becomes a habit.... you can fly along on this one...... the left and right borders will be at a 45 degree angle.... when you pick up stitches at the end to do the ribbing, you will see how the spiral is created........... This is an AWESOME pattern! I am sure many of us are thanking elmajo for this!!!!


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

love the hat pattern and will be making several.
Also love Wisc. My daughter was in Watertown and I got to know most of that area very well. Been to the Dells and House on the rock and many other places as well. My grandson was just here with his bride for an extended visit. Do youdare say where you are located? I also had the same cat and we called her Velvet.


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello: I just checked and cannot believe it has been this long since I have checked into Knitting Paradise. So nice to hear from you. My friend (from Colorado) and I just drove through Watertown yesterday after a trip to Cedarburg. Such a sweet, quaint town. I live in Lake Geneva and have also been all around the state. It is great. Love my tortie as well - we call her Greta or Nenna! She is such a friend and also have her baby, who has grown bigger than she is.
Both wonderful. We are enjoying Indian Summer this week, so gorgeous. How is Boston? I have never been to that part of the US. It's on my list of to-do's. I'm in Real Estate and life has been busy the past few months. Do include a little time for knitting. I'm on Etsy with a few things. Shop name is "made4ubyej" if you care to check. Trying to replenish a few items. Take care and again - so sorry for the dely in my reply. Elaine (elmajo)


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

That hat is absolutely gorgeous. Was it difficult?

Robin in MA


----------



## elmajo (Mar 28, 2011)

The hat is not difficult, but you work on a diagonal and it looks weird until you finish and put it together!


----------



## 2sticksofwood (Oct 2, 2011)

I love this hat!!! Can't wait to make a 1/2 doz.


----------



## knitnut (Feb 20, 2011)

My travel days are over. Age has taken over. I can still knit and crochet and that keeps me going. I can drive and I would go nuts without that privledge. My husband is having problems so that restricts what I can do. There have been many hospital stays and I always have my knitting bag ready to go. I make hats for the Chemo centers and send them to KNOTS OF LOVE.
It is a very busy group in CAlif. Your foliage must be beautiful
now as our will start to move in soon. Take care and continue to love what you do.


----------



## habet (Apr 12, 2011)

GREAT job. I know the feeling of self pride when you find out you can do something.


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

great job, on hat if i ever finish these babies clothes i'm making, that will be my next first thing! i have 2 car cuddles to make,there's holes for carseat straps to go thru. looks interesting, no kicking off blankies. will send pic when done.


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

Butterweed I just adore this, the knitting mouse i've been knitting baby toys can you put me onto pattern please?


----------



## clayk (Feb 25, 2011)

yarn overs each side, i never did figure out how to get the points to come together in back. finally just gethered up sts left and did a finish. i frogged it so many times, yarn was raggity lol


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

elmajo said:


> I was so pleased to have figured out this pattern and have a nice hat as the result. Has anyone else made it? Thanks for the pattern - not sure who posted it originally.


Mine didn't look anything like that.


----------



## Knitaholic (Apr 3, 2011)

There are two spiral hat pattern; the silk garden spiral hat (which I do not think that pattern is what the original poster used) and the diagonal spiral hat from yarn craft council caps for kids pattern. The original posters hat looks just like the diagonal spiral hat. Which pattern did you use?



lponsford said:


> elmajo said:
> 
> 
> > I was so pleased to have figured out this pattern and have a nice hat as the result. Has anyone else made it? Thanks for the pattern - not sure who posted it originally.
> ...


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

Knitaholic said:


> There are two spiral hat pattern; the silk garden spiral hat (which I do not think that pattern is what the original poster used) and the diagonal spiral hat from yarn craft council caps for kids pattern. The original posters hat looks just like the diagonal spiral hat. Which pattern did you use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must have used the other pattern, I thought about it all the way from work last night, after I read the pattern I knew that is not the one I tried. I think I did print this pattern. The next time I have time for me I'll try it.


----------



## jwgwlaw2009 (Jun 9, 2015)

Would you mind sending me a detailed instructions for the spinal hat. Would like to make them for my grand-daughter s. I tried one pattern but it came out as rings around the hat not spirals. Can not figure out if the pattern is missing a step or I did something wrong. [email protected] thank you very much. ( I am a beginner knitter so the more detail the better, thanks again)


----------



## jwgwlaw2009 (Jun 9, 2015)

Would you mind sending me a detailed instructions for the spinal hat. Would like to make them for my grand-daughter s. I tried one pattern but it came out as rings around the hat not spirals. Can not figure out if the pattern is missing a step or I did something wrong. [email protected] thank you very much. ( I am a beginner knitter so the more detail the better, thanks again


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

jwgwlaw2009 said:


> Would you mind sending me a detailed instructions for the spinal hat. Would like to make them for my grand-daughter s. I tried one pattern but it came out as rings around the hat not spirals. Can not figure out if the pattern is missing a step or I did something wrong. [email protected] thank you very much. ( I am a beginner knitter so the more detail the better, thanks again


http://www.cu-needleworks.com/Patterns/Hats/Silk_garden_spiral/silk_garden_spiral.pdf


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Love your hat! Beautiful color!


----------

